

How I Got 400% More Users by Putting in the Effort - trekky1700
https://medium.com/p/d6bacc366642

======
reechaurd
Beautiful design btw.

Hey, I've spent a lot of time on social marketplaces from p2p and b2c over the
past two years. I can share with you some insights as to the
obstacles/marketing challenges you will face.

I've done everything from p2p white-label partnerships with institutions or fb
ads to ppc to on-the-ground (spent 100,000+ on various efforts); built every
functionality under the sun. at the end of the day, your business is going to
be based on a true growth marketing strategy that will work with core features
that resonate with users.

Let me know if you want to chat.

~~~
trekky1700
Sure, any advice is always appreciated!

